# Expat returning to Washington State - Need Health Insurance



## chikai (Apr 6, 2009)

We are moving back to the US (Washington State) end of this year. We have not been back to the US since 2006. Difference now is my wife and I are going back without a job and of course no company sponsored health insurance. 

I have looked at a few options but most require a minimum 60+ day consecutive coverage. I am currently with a Singapore company's "group" fund which I have had little information on. As I understand it, I am covered for emergencies and major incidences. I don't have an individual policy number or proof besides a crappy PDF scan of my coverage and the name of the insurer. 

Is this enough proof for my future insurer that I have been covered? Also we are planning on having children when we get back. I have read that there is a minimum deductible amount that removes waiting time should I be insured by my future employer. Any truth to this? Any recommendations on which company and how to apply from your experience?


----------



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

Your best bet for getting coverage that will be affordable and easy to get is going to be through an employer. Obtaining coverage as an individual these days is damn difficult. And expensive.

The waiting period for eligibility will depend on the employer, but 30 to 90 days employment are frequent. So not too long a waiting period. Employers will usually pay for part of the employee coverage. A smaller number of employers will pay for a portion of the family coverage. Most insurance companies will price premiums on group coverage for single, married and family coverage, regardless of the number of children in the family. 

I suspect your current coverage will not meet the requirements for COBRA continuous coverage in the USA. BUT most group health plans through an employer do not have limitations for pre-existing conditions. You should check with the employer of course, and check if pregnancy is covered in the first year. 

There are, unfortunately, no easy, straightforward answers to your question. There is great variation in coverage from state to state, employer to employer and insurance plans. 

From the Associated Press:


> coverage for an individual with employer-provided insurance costs on average $4,824 a year, with the employee paying $779 of that amount, according to a 2009 survey by the Kaiser Family Foundation and Health Research and Educational Trust. For a family plan, the premium is $13,375 with the employee paying $3,515.


Premiums have been increasing between 8 to 18% annually, and employers are paying less of the premium cost each year. And not to be negative or political, but I personally would not count on the Health Care Reform Act to solve this problem.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Obtaining medical coverage will take some leg work. Contacting an insurance agent may take some of it away from you. Google for someone in your area in WA. Your current coverage will have no bearing on rates or options. 
30-90 day waiting period is based on an employer not an insurance carrier. The larger the company the more cumbersome the paperwork. This way there is no or very little overlapping of medical treatment/billing versus processed eligibility. Cobra is always an option even in cases of pregnancy. I have seen Cobra written in employment contracts to ensure uninterrupted treatment by specific physicians.
Your easiest route will be a US employer. Get your resume updated and beat the pavement. Planning a family without income and medical coverage does not make sense but that is my personal opinion.


----------

